# DCC reference needed



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Am at the end of my first year as an N scaler and would like to enter the sophisticated world of DCC operations. Can anyone please suggest one or two good (and available) reference books/manuals for a beginner? I presently run three trains on three separate tracks in DC. Thanks !!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry don't know of any books, But ask questions and receive answers from all of us!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm not into book reading so I have no idea if any of these are any good. This is the Parent Company of Model Railroader Magazine.
http://www.kalmbachstore.com/modeltrains-railroading-model-railroading-books-wiring-electronics.html

http://mrr.trains.com/

I agree with Sean. There is a ton of knowledge online and once you have a basic grip, we'll try to answer them. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Simple enough...just scroll down this forum's opening page to "DCC Forum".You'll find plenty to dig your teeth in.A lot of worthy infos at no cost.Some threads are asleep sort of but there are always very interesting discussions ongoing amongst highly knowledgeable and interested modelers that you can join at will.Precise,complete and friendly...can't ask for better.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's one summary that I like ...

http://www.loystoys.com/info/how-dcc-works.html

TJ


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I've ordered 2 beginner's books from Kalmbach and printed out TJ's site. Will all be good places to start. Many questions to come I'm afraid.


----------



## buccsfan64 (Jan 22, 2012)

Im fairly new, very new to DCC. I have read numerous articles and watched a few videos but still have questions. 

1) Can an existing layout be converted easily to DCC? The Bachmann EX command makes it look like a plug-n-play option. Is it really that easy and is the Bachmann system worth buying? 

2) I will have around 50 feet of track running on my 4x8 layout with a couple turnouts added in, would the bachmann system run this much track assuming I would probably have 2-3 trains in operation. I plan to add a few connections around the track, not just the single source point unless one point will do. 

more questions to come after these. thanks all!!!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It is indeed THAT easy.If the layout operates OK on DC,it will just as well operate on DCC.Simply remove your DC controller and plug your DCC system at the same place.However,special care may be required if you have a return loop,for instance,as you'd need a polarity reversing module.Otherwise,everything should go fine.

Speaking of brands,I strongly suggest that you go with the high end brands (Digitrax,NCE).Cheaper sets generally lack many functions that you may eventually wish you'd have in the future.I'd save somewhere else.

In DCC,it is usually good measure to have feeders installed at different places around the layout,generally about every six feet of track.Tracks have resistance so voltage may vary from place to place on the layout.


----------

